

Google.com rendered on 14 different Android browsers - traviskuhl
http://www.flickr.com/photos/brad_frost/7030374923/sizes/o/in/photostream/

======
groby_b
I'm sure you're wanting to make a point... But all I see is different browser
chrome, and some browsers not requesting the mobile page?

Or - likely alternative - am I completely missing the point?

~~~
Radzell
Yes all of these request the mobile page. The big problem with html5
development I find is that mobile phone developer have no reason to make
browser good enough so that web apps can compete with mobile app. I mean why
would they intentionally undercut their own business.

~~~
matznerd
The problem with apps is having to download them. HTML5 is way better for
applications that have single time use or where you want an interaction as
quickly as possible.

